# favorite river smallmouth lures



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

what are your favorite smallmouth lures for rivers?

Here are mine in no particular order (I really like the first 2)

lucky craft pointer 78
rapala sinking size 9 (perch or gold)- used in pools 4-6 feet.
xrap size 8
kastmaster 1/4 or 3/8 oz size
storm subwart 5/16 oz
2" rattletrap type lure (from janns netcraft, painted by my brother)
matzuo $2 suspending rattling jerkbait in rainbow trout color 5/16 oz
matzuo $2 4' diving crankbait in white
rapala jointed shad rap size 5 in bass color
rapala DT4 in bluegill
rapala shallow shad rap size 8 in shiner or walleye color(size 7 good too)
rebel crayfish (not the smallest size) in shallow or deep version
rebel frog (the big one which still isn't that big about 2")
salmo shallow (and deep) boxer size small
salmo chubby darter middle size
rapala countdown jointed size 9 in gold color (no longer made)
rapala 100th anniversary minnow


I'm also just getting into buzzbaits, give me a week and I'll probably be really liking them (I already do!)

notice my lack of soft plastics. I haven't been fishing them lately. I am just getting into topwater. I also rarely fish spinnerbaits but my best luck has been with the strike king miniking.

inevitable I've missed a few. I'm fairly narrow minded with what I fish. Cranks/jerkbaits/minnow type lures.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

As far as soft plastics I did do really well on the LuckEStrike shads 3" on a 1/16 or 1/8 wide gap hook jighead early in the season. That's mostly what I fished, they are awesome. Opaque fluorescent green is my fave color. I need to see if they made a bigger size.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

I like the rebel craw (any size) or an in-line spinner works great on the hoga also


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

brown tube


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

jig spinner w/2" grub


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Ultralight brown Bomber crankbait and brown Bitsy Minnow. Also been catching a few on charturse spinnerbait.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

1. Cranks-Rebel Craw, Strike King Series 1-3, Bitsy Minnow
2. Tubes- Strike King or Yum, Brown or Green seem to work best
3. Spinner Baits- 1/4 oz. - 3/8 oz. white and chartruese
4. Random Plastics- Sluggos, senkos, plastic leeches.
5. Grubs- any color, using tandem grub tandem rig.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

My favorite smallie lures would be:
Shad raps original and RS in walleye color, shad color and glass 
four inch salt and pepper grub on a jighead (my go to this year)
rebel crawl
wally diver in chart. perch.


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

my favotire is the small rebel craw followed by the old fashioned rooster tail.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Rebel Craw, Black and Silver floating Rapala 4" floating minnow, 1/4oz white spinnerbait, jitterbugs at night.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Venom 2.5" green tube, hook exposed...deadly


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Panther Martin spinners. Rebel Craws arent bad either but i prefer the spinners.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

3in white grubs
Green pumpkin tubes
Rebel crayfish
Buzzbaits


----------



## ReRobb (Feb 13, 2005)

I agree 100% with dinkbuster, Panther Martins, then Rebel Craws


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

2 or 3" black twistertale on a 1/8-1/4oz. black jighead.(resembales a leech)


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

didn't see very many topwater lures on here. the zell pop by excalibur and the rico popper are two favorites on the ohio river. also when the water is low, slow, and clear i do well with a 4" finnese worm on a ball head jig. watermelon seems to be the most deadly, with green pumpkin a close second.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have also had some success with Shad Raps if the bass are feeding hard on you guessed it shad in the rivers...black and silver and shad pattern.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Yum Crawbug (2.5" or 3.5") in Green Pumpkin or Tan w/ flake.

Green pumpkin Senko 4"



CW


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

My smallie fishing is done in small streams. My favorite way of catching them is with a homemade topwater bait. I like the kind that "walks the dog". Also, any crank bait that gets down and digs in. Most are homemade also with the exception of wee craws. I tried a new lure recently and had good success with it. It was a pumkin seed colored crank bait. Those smallies cant stand those thing. I think thats my new favorite lure for bigger smallies.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

Mean Morone,

would love to see pics of your homemade smallie lures. I use "homemade" lures too but they are the ones where you buy the blanks from janss, paint and add hooks.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I've also had good look with the zoom lizards (larger size) texas rigged with a 1/8 or 1/4 oz bullet wt. Black with red or blue glitter/flakes. In the past I've cut the head off the lizards to make them smaller but no longer will do that.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

When I was a kid, Mepps Aglia, Black Fury and Comet spinners, black jitterbugs and shyster spinners.

I still like those and rapalas, tubes and buzzbaits.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Blue an silver tubs. Miami river


----------



## bassn'gal (Aug 26, 2005)

Case Plastics mad toms, www.madtoms.com 
Kelly


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

that is a cool looking lure, that Mad tom. Probably works better with more current to give it more action. I think I will place an order with them.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

About 1AM this morning caught a smallie about 3lbs on a black jitterbug...me and a buddy have caught a few this last week or so on buzzbaits, silver crankbaits I believe the one I was throwing is made by Norman...and my buddy has been nailing rockbass(some pretty descent) on Rebel craws...been trying to throw poppers here and there with little success.


----------



## bassn'gal (Aug 26, 2005)

Drop shot with a small senko or magic stik, worked great on Lake Erie friday, even used a mad tom with a ball jig head for the drop shot weight to try for a double whammy. Drop shoting is great for smallies in deep water!!!


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

crawdiddy said:


> lucky craft pointer 78
> rapala sinking size 9 (perch or gold)- used in pools 4-6 feet.
> xrap size 8
> kastmaster 1/4 or 3/8 oz size
> ...


Narrow minded??? If I fish four, that's _4_, baits, I'm really working at this. Is it just me? Maybe that's what makes it fun for you, but, I couldn't come up with a list that specific if you held a gun to my head.

Shoot me! :G :F

By the way, thanks bassn' gal for giving me one more place/thing to spend money at/on. Do the Bass think those are catfish?


----------



## bassn'gal (Aug 26, 2005)

The bass think they are baby bullheads, I cut the whiskers off and they look like a goby so they work for Lake Erie smallies also!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have tried just about every lure type on the river smallies and many crankbait styles work very well at times. I still like the old standby models that I have used for decades. I use the Big-O, Rapala original floaters and jointed, along with some newer models (husky jerk, X-Rap). As far as spinners I have never found any spinner that outperforms the Mepps line of spinners. However, it seems that I always end up back with the lure that I have caught more fish on...jig and twister tail. They are just so versatile and seem to always work if there are smallies in the area with half a mind to eat.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm embarassed to have left the classic 3 or 4" (preferably 4) twistertail grub on a 1/8 or 1/16 jighead off. I haven't fished any soft plastics lately which is why, but earlier in the year that was a very productive lure and probably the single most catchingist smallie lure.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Try those buzz baits! I have one, a big one, rigged up all of the time now and it's the first thing I throw every time I bass fish. :G :F


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

My favorites for local water

3-4" minnow type crankbaits (usually 3 ft. divers)
Acme Kastmaster 1/4 oz to 1/2 oz. depending on current (chrome, no hackle)
3 inch brown swimbaits on black jighead
Jackall Magallon
For river topwater on slow flows:
Horimoto Magic New Glee Duct Popper

Enjoying the flows,
James T.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

i just looked up that horimoto glee whatever lure (on ebay as it turns out) and believe a jointed jitterbug or chug bug or the crazy crawler by heddon. or a buzzbait or any # of lures would work similarly(weightless flukes, etc). Let us know when you get a 4lber on the horimoto lure.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Diddy, while I see your point and skepticism, there are a few reasons I prefer the Horimoto Magic New Glee brand.

1) They are expensive. I am a fisherman with a big wallet, thus whenever possible, I prefer to outspend my fellow fishermen to throw baits that fish haven't seen. Let's just say you could take a HNMG to Antrim and do well. Instead of exploring new spots to find catchable fish, I would rather spend more money

2) They come tuned and balanced. I've had many crazy crawlers and tiny crazy crawlers roll over on me. Even when I'm fishing with my Shimano reel, G Loomis rod and Gamma Fluoro...

3) HMNG duct popper casts further than the jitterbug, chug bug, etc.. It is the farthest casting topwater availble.

4) Horimoto is a master and ethical lure maker, and these lures are made by hand. I prefer to owning one HMNG over buying an ebay lot of crap lures that someone else didn't want. Do you ever really think "Gee, i'd like a bunch of junk marketed out of Fort Smith, AK and made in China by plants that have no pollution/environmental regulations?"

5) In terms of action, you obviously have never fished an open mouth to gill popper. Totally different than any of the lures you mentioned.

6) I have less short hits, tail hits, misses with the HMNG lures. Perhaps due to better paint, more realistic body pattern and the fact that I have a thick wallet.

7) Japanese lures are awesome!

8) Unfortunately, a 4#er out of my local flow is pretty tough, but I will let you know when I catch one. 

If you are considering some HMNG lures I can suggest the following:
http://cgi.ebay.com/HMNG-Horimoto-M...ryZ31693QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
I realize that alligators are not native to Ohio, but Horimoto was wise enough to know that sallies love baby alligators. No misses with this lure. I can't wait for his forthcoming raccoon popper and squirrel shaped crankbait. Largemouth love squirrels!
http://japantackle.com/Lures/Top_Topwater.htm
The duct popper rocks...I'd rather own one duct popper over 10 heddon Crazy Crawlers...

Oh yeah, I am not Horimoto or affiliated with HMNG. 
Cheers,
James T.





crawdiddy said:


> i just looked up that horimoto glee whatever lure (on ebay as it turns out) and believe a jointed jitterbug or chug bug or the crazy crawler by heddon. or a buzzbait or any # of lures would work similarly(weightless flukes, etc). Let us know when you get a 4lber on the horimoto lure.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thats the first I heard of Horimoto. Thanks for sharing your experiences. And I though senkos were expensive .


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

at least its topwater so unless you cast it into a tree or similar you shouldn't lose it to a snag. I'd pay $12 for that, it looks pretty cool. But not $28. And I seriuosly doubt you could catch a fish on it at Antrim in any given 24 hr period of time. Unless you're sight fishing for largemouth in the spring and enjoy making 100 casts to the same fish.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

My favorites:
Rebel craws. 
Inline spinners
Rapala Fatrap (Craw Color)
Tubes (Usually brown)
I can usually go out in the river for a few hours with only a few baits in my pocket.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Bigun said:


> I can usually go out in the river for a few hours with only a few baits in my pocket.


 Yeah and I can carry several lures and most times end up back with my standby lure which is usually my jig and twister tail. If not that it is either the Mepps Aglia or a Rapala original floater.


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

my favorite in the river is a rooster tail


----------



## xBass (Dec 13, 2004)

JamesT,

Please try this and let us know how it works. I heard this is "the hottest" in Japan.

http://www.specialtytackle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=801

Oh, I can not imagine what to do when snag and lose it. My wife will ban my fishing for a while and I have to serve for housework to make up.

xB


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

I would probably first kick myself in the head and then swim out to where it is snagged at, dive under and get it.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

just checked out the $50 lure. what have you caught on it in ohio? 7" and 2 oz? If you say you are targetting river smallies on it you are my hero.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Those are nice. Actually they were the hottest thing in Japan last season. The west coast hawg hunters are now using them, and they are currently "the hottest" down in Okechobee from what I hear.

Based on your recommendation, I'm thinking of picking a few up. 

I hear from my sources in the Japanese industry that these are the current hot lures:
http://www.ginrinpeche.com/product_...d/940?osCsid=8cd13633381800e5a6ae193aa0703b1d
http://www.ichibantackle.com/showpr...me=SUPER KILLER BILL&manufacturename=IMAKATSU

I just ordered some Super Killer Bills to work on some of the holes in the Olentangy. I'm looking for that 5# Olentangy smallmouth later this summer.

James




xBass said:


> JamesT,
> 
> Please try this and let us know how it works. I heard this is "the hottest" in Japan.
> 
> ...


----------



## xBass (Dec 13, 2004)

Crawdiddy,
Sorry it was off topic... Topic was not expensive Japanese lure but smallie lure. I do not have it and could not believe a lure costs more than $50!!! If I see anyone by any chance using the lure and catch any in Ohio, I would pass your message. Back to topic, I love Senko. I have several colors with different length and they work for many different ways for any occasion, and I'm stll learning different ways to use them. I have not used hard lure for a long time.

James,
Please let us know your result with new ones. It's great to hear stories about experimenting "the hottest."


xB


----------



## MR ED (May 31, 2006)

I Like The Trout Magnet And Joes' Flies.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

my current go-to is not even listed. I started using it since this post was started. Lucky craft pointer 100(ghost minnow or american shad have worked well). That's what I fish the majority of the time.


----------

